# Batch Skript aktuellen Pfad auslesen



## Thomas Darimont (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Habe heute morgen längere Zeit nach einer Möglichkeit gesucht den Pfad in dem eine Batch Datei ausgeführt wird innerhalb der Batch Datei zu ermitteln.

Die Lösung:
http://www.winnetmag.com/Article/ArticleID/13443/13443.html

Gruß Tom


----------

